# Easter somewhere along the Canal Du Midi



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - we are booked on the Denia/Calpe meet in April so thought we would get an early start and spend Easter somewhere along the Canal Du Midi.

Only problem is we haven't a clue which part would be best for a few days stop to get in some walking and sightseeing. 

We arrive in Calais on Wednesday 4th April so we have 3 days to get somewhere for the Easter weekend. Would Beziers be a good place or Carcassonne.

Any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Chris


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Carcassonne is well worth a visit and there was an aire there but most of the aires on the canal have closed.

I think its because they have made the canal a world heritage site in that area.

Regards


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would agree that Carcassone is a great place to visit, there is camp grund linked to the city;

http://www.carcassonne.org/carcasso...pingCite?opendocument&EN&Visiter&Informations pratiques&9&Informations pratiques

which does have MH facilities and is open from 2nd April

it was reviewed by Clianthus - her reports are usually very accurate;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1456

I also believe that the aires have been shut - e.g. the one at Trebes but am happy to be corrected but this review by DAB for Carcassone looks viable;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2585

Worth browsing through the campsite directory

Dave


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I will follow this thread with interest as we plan to meander along the canal for 4 weeks starting in June, so any recommendation's for campsites would be great.

Sorry if I have hijacked the thread.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We tootled along the 'Canal du midi' last year and there are several aires nearby. We stayed at Villeton, Monterrand, Castelsarrasin (although this aire had been moved away from the canal). There is also Caumont sur Garonne. Tebes is closed and so is La Redorte.

Hope this is of some help.

Christine


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We ended up in that area after Denia last year.

We spent a couple of weeks in the area around St.Felix Lauragais, Revel, Lac du St.Ferreol, Soreze.

We used aires rather than campsites, except at Soreze where we used the ACSI campsite, really to tank up our batteries as we'd moved so little! The camp-site was very pleasant - Eu13 with small swimming pool, lots of shade, free wi-fi.

The towns and villages are lovely to mooch around and there's the canal path to walk or cycle along. We came across a couple (the 2 D's) who were cycling the entire length of the canal; not in one go, but moving to an aire, biking back the way, half-way to their last destination, then next day biking up the way and rest days in between. Sounded like a great way to add focus to your trip.

Don't forget the museum of the Canal du Midi at Lac St.Ferreol; we overnighted on the car park opposite - that was mid-May.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for replies - should keep us occupied on the way down.

Hi JWW - hope you & Michael are both well - pity you can't make the Denia/Calpe meet 

Chris & Graham


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi C&G - hadn't caught on who the OPs were!

I posted a query at the time we were round that area because our batteries were not keeping up with us - but it was because we were doing so few miles, we were enjoying the area so much. We now have a solar panel so hope we'd be able to do it again without any difficulty.

You'll love it!

Yes, very sorry we can't make Denia - now looks as if we'll not be making anywhere until the autumn!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I did both areas April last year 2011, stayed at the aire in Carcassone next to the city walls, unfortunatley at Bezier, I had to stay just outside the Aire as the system is credit card controlled, suppose to be 30 units, but I was unable to get in, there was only just over 20 units there.

Great area, if you want to go a little further down to a wonderful area try the Camargue.


----------

